
Ask HN: Why did Google Manifesto article mysteriously disappear from HN? - franl
I clicked on the front page article from HN, read it, and when I hit the back button to HN, it was gone. The article seemed reasonable, however, I&#x27;m not sure if it was accurate or not. Was it removed because of inaccuracies or because it provided support for the Google Manifesto or...what?
======
josteink
Several of the submissions got flagged for whatever reason.

There were multiple threads though and the most active had 2000+ comments
before it got killed (which is extremely high as far as HN submissions go).

------
franl
For reference, this is the article:
[https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/no-the-google-
manif...](https://beta.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/no-the-google-manifesto-
isnt-sexist-or-anti-diversity-its-science/article35903359/)

~~~
detaro
A lot of these articles get flagged right now, the specific one actually had a
big discussion yesterday already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14968626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14968626)

~~~
franl
Gotcha, thanks! Would've expected to just have it redirect the permalink to
the existing thread rather than just load an empty page.

~~~
gus_massa
I'm not sure that I understand your comment, but you can go to

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=franl](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=franl)

and enable showdead to see the [dead] threads. Warning: There is a lot of crap
in the [dead] threads.

~~~
franl
I just meant that if a thread was killed because there's already an active
discussion for it, I would've expected to be redirected to the active thread
(rather than a blank page). Thanks for the tip!

------
rsp1984
I Asked a similar question recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14967819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14967819)

~~~
josteink
Which got flagged too. I'd say this google flagging is contagious ;)

If the topic is that touchy, I guess I'll abstain from making Google
diversity-jokes.

------
Adamantcheese
Look at the HN guidelines. Most of the Google talk recently has been "off
topic".

~~~
minimaxir
More "redundant" than "off-topic."

------
pottersbasilisk
Anything humanizing james is being flagged heavily.

------
justforFranz
HN articles should be interesting or relevant.

